# NT4 PDC and Samba3 BDC

## ScOut3R

Hey There!

I've read in the Samba docs that Samba can't act as a BDC for a NT4 PDC, but on some mailing lists they said that it can be a BDC, but without domain logons. I need your advice, or experience with this issue, because i'd like to setup a Samba BDC for a NT4 PDC.

Thank You in advance!Last edited by ScOut3R on Mon Dec 17, 2007 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkphader

 *ScOut3R wrote:*   

> I've read in the Samba docs that Samba can't act as a BDC for a NT4 PDC, but on some mailing lists they said that i can be a BDC, but without domain logons. 

 

Then why would you want/need it?

----------

## ScOut3R

The NT4 server's hardwares are dying and we need a backup, and the "boss" wants to have it on a gnu/linux machine.

----------

## darkphader

Make Samba the PDC.

----------

## ScOut3R

Yep, that was my first thought, but i dont have any experience migrating a whole working nt domain to a samba pdc. Are there any tools to export/import user databases, policy and stuff?

----------

## darkphader

See the Samba docs.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Maybe you'll find some help from these ?

http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3457461

http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-bdc.html

----------

## ScOut3R

It still isn't clear to me. Samba as a BDC can't replicate the SAM database, so is it totally useless as a BDC to a NT PDC? Is the only possible solution to migrate an NT PDC to a Samba PDC? What is i keep the users database on the Samba BDC in sync with the NT PDC? We really need to keep the NT as a PDC but setup a backup server for it.

----------

## ScOut3R

And what about this?

http://kbase.redhat.com/faq/FAQ_71_2340.shtm

Can Samba3 act as a BDC in a windows 2000+ environment?

----------

